# grange rep night!



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

well obviously another awsum nite,havnt missed 1 yet and dnt plan 2!

cant wait to get my baby girl! had lots n lots of cuddles yesterday she is just the sweetest of all snakes! 

next 1 is 6th october and i think i get to bring her home whoop whoop :flrt: x


----------

